
Junk Food Turns Rats Into Addicts - chaostheory
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/48605/title/Junk_food_turns_rats_into_addicts
======
chanux
...and processed food leads to depression
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=916688>

